# WW Got a Facebook Friend Request from OM



## Hemingway (Jul 19, 2013)

It is going to be almost 4 years since my wife was outed. We are doing very well. Especially since I started working on my self. She is in her best behaviour. 

Two weeks ago, out of the blue, the OM sent a friend request to my wife. I have full access to all her online presence. But she let me know as soon as the request came in. Her profile has no picture and is set with most of the privacy settings. But the name sure does appear in a friend search. So I guess the OM was definitely searching for her and trying to connect back.

We have just deleted his friend request. Did not block yet. But the fact that he may still be trying to connect back with my wife angers me. I probably did not out him seriously last time around. Just gave anonymous tip to his wife. He backed off immediately then.

I am considering confronting him, or at least inform his wife, but one part of me still says just to move on. He is just not worth it and probably all the drama that it may unleash. Especially with his wife.

I am having a great time with my family and don't want to do anything that may jeopardise our current situation. Still weighing my options... What is your advice?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

How close does he live? Taking a moron down is always a good move. Especially one your wife decided to destroy her family over. Especially one that is persistently trying to get her to destroy her family again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

expose OM to his W. block him. cell phone, email. everywhere.

your W did great informing you.

he's a pig


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Q tip said:


> expose OM to his W. block him. cell phone, email. everywhere.
> 
> your W did great informing you.
> 
> he's a pig


Agreed.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

If it were me I would expose this POS to his wife. By contacting your WW he is showing disrespect to you and your marriage. Even though it was your wife that cheated you need to show her that the marriage is respected. You protect your family and marriage at all costs. Your WW would probably respect you more for taking action rather then not. If my WW OM tries to contact her I will treat that as an invasion of my marriage, I would then ruin him. I got my WW OM to quit his job after I found out, took les than three months. I exposed to his wife who then kept him on a short leash. You need to protect your marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Expose to his wife if he's still married. Kudos to your wife.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Q tip said:


> expose OM to his W. block him. cell phone, email. everywhere.
> 
> your W did great informing you.
> 
> he's a pig


 :iagree:

I think I would have gone nuclear on the OM. Sent print screen to OM W. As for your W...kudos!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

drifting on said:


> If it were me I would expose this POS to his wife. By contacting your WW he is showing disrespect to you and your marriage. Even though it was your wife that cheated you need to show her that the marriage is respected. You protect your family and marriage at all costs. *Your WW would probably respect you more for taking action rather then not.* If my WW OM tries to contact her I will treat that as an invasion of my marriage, I would then ruin him. I got my WW OM to quit his job after I found out, took les than three months. *I exposed to his wife who then kept him on a short leash. You need to protect your marriage.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agree on both.


----------



## Hemingway (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I was leaning towards exposing him to his wife. You all just firmed that up. I have the screen shots. So yeah!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

OP, he's missing her and apparently hasn't felt any consequences for his prior acts. You are not the one causing any drama-he is. Expose away.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hemingway said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I was leaning towards exposing him to his wife. You all just firmed ithat up. I have the screen shots. So yeah!


So do it.
And thank your wife:smthumbup:


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

I guess that's another advantage of 'full exposure' at the time of discovery...it would deter these future fishing expeditions that the OMs pull

four years? burn him.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Could it be OMW investigating?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Going full out now will also re-enforce to your wife that you will not stand by and "accept" the dis-respect to your relationship / marriage. (my opinion anyway)

It may hurt the OMW, but she needs to know for her sake as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Hemingway said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I was leaning towards exposing him to his wife. You all just firmed that up. I have the screen shots. So yeah!


PLEASE do so. it will help you and let her know he' a toxic prick and needs to stop.

your wife needs to see you take control and go caveman to mate guard. man up and take action. let OMW know. do it now not next week. your W will see it and respect you as a man and protector. give her a safe place to live.

oh and don't tell your W what you're gonna do. just be decisive and do it.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Drop the hammer. No mercy! 

Tell your wife she did the right thing


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

hit his wife with a request


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Just goes to show










It's good that your WW immediately reported the fishing attempt by OM. Now, you should go ahead and block him and report the attempt to the OMW.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

how goes it, OP..?


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

Augusto said:


> hit his wife with a request


:smthumbup:

Yea and then knee cap him with a screen shot to her. 

Call him and tell him to go away or you will stop at nothing fair and unfair for him to get the message to go away


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm of two minds. I use FB very little. Couple times I've had stuff pop up with the "people you may know" thing, and accidentally hit the "send friend request" button. Don't ask me how, just stupid. I found a way to stop the thing, and I don't think these people received it, but not sure.

On the other hand, after going after OM when I found out and having him run for the hills, then threaten me with a protective order, I've laid off. Only to preserve my bank account. Even something like this friend request, if intentional, would be the straw for me. I'd be staking out parking lots.


----------



## 1812overture (Nov 25, 2013)

I'd like to ask, respectfully, if Hemingway and other responders believe WW has a role? Shouldn't SHE be the one to expose OM to his wife? I cringe when I read that it makes Hemingway angry. Hemingway has done nothing wrong (in this context.) 

Why not tell WW to take care of it? (Unless it is cathartic for Hemingway.)


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hemingway said:


> . Still weighing my options... What is your advice?


Be thankful that your wife let you know directly. This is a good sign. You already knew the former OM was a low life POS so don't let his actions affect you. Again, be happy that your wife did exactly what you had hoped she would do.


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

I would send him a friend request. I sent OM one but for some reason he didn't accept.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

1812overture said:


> I'd like to ask, respectfully, if Hemingway and other responders believe WW has a role? Shouldn't SHE be the one to expose OM to his wife? I cringe when I read that it makes Hemingway angry. Hemingway has done nothing wrong (in this context.)
> 
> Why not tell WW to take care of it? (Unless it is cathartic for Hemingway.)


That was a good point.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

X-B said:


> I would send him a friend request. I sent OM one but for some reason he didn't accept.



Meet him at the gas station.


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

The POSOM in my marriage died. My wife says the relationship was ending and that he hadn't contacted her in two months. WTF he was dead. In any event I never got to expose him to his work (he was seeing her on Company Time) and to the variety of charities he worked with. My wife though he might have been seeing other women, but that she didn't care because it was only for sex. Something that continues to rankle me is that she cannot prove the affair was over or that it would have ended.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Meet him at the gas station.


With a crowbar in hand.....


----------

